# Does anyone else realize it's impossible to make friends after High School?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

My god it's hard as **** to make friends from scratch when you never had any in HS to begin with.


----------



## kevin02 (Nov 8, 2013)

You're 17 and out of High school?

Regardless, I'm having enough trouble making friends now so after I graduate I can't even imagine.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

kevin02 said:


> You're 17 and out of High school?
> 
> Regardless, I'm having enough trouble making friends now so after I graduate I can't even imagine.


I dropped out a year ago due to a combination of bullying, SA, and low Math grades. But I got my GED and work in a Grocery Store now which helped me improve my social skills but it's still hard.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

When you sit in your house every day of the week, you learn quickly how hard it is.


----------



## kookey (Nov 22, 2013)

I moved countries with my family when I was 16 and I dont think I have had a real friend since then. I have hung out with people to feel less alone, but not because I connected with them. Looking back now, its clear to me that I have been going through a cycle of meeting and getting on with a guy, becoming partners, only to watch it fall apart and find myself back in the same lonely space as before. The relationships fell apart because I was in them for the wrong reasons (to feel close to someone and not feel lonely, I was really looking for a friend). I think its hard to open up and be genuine with people (unless I'm in a relationship with them), hence serial girlfriend. Even typing this one here has been very hard. I work for myself now, but when I was employed I did find that you were given more opportunity to meet people, which opened up more of a chance of meeting someone you might get on with and become friends with.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

It is really hard :/ Go to community college maybe? Facebook?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

There's still a small chance in collegue, but you can see that almost none's interested in making friends because they've all already got their circles and even fiances D: Everyone I've met there have just become random pals.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

eukz said:


> There's still a small chance in collegue, but you can see that almost none's interested in making friends because they've all already got their circles and even fiances D: Everyone I've met there have just become random pals.


random pals, yeah that was like most of my university days, and the common bond was dope.

Although I did meet a few good friends, I miss those days, wow would I ever do things different


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

You do make friends after then...but they're just never quite the same. Plenty of chums, acquaintances, mates, pals and so forth, but never really good friends. Fact of life, unfortunately. Part of growing up...or so I'm told. Everyone I knew seems to be either married, getting married, pregnant, crushed by crap jobs, riddled with debts or studying to the point of having a breakdown. Welcome to the mad house.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually it's pretty easy. Just for people with SA it's impossible.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

nothing else said:


> Actually it's pretty easy. Just for people with SA it's impossible.


^Nailed it.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

hate to say it its not impossible just hard. Impossible means it never ever happens. Which isn't true. I know you feel that way because you voice it over and over and over again. I feel a little bit like it might be a self fulfilling prophecy that way. You believe no one will ever be your friend so you are not likely to open yourself up to the admitedly few opportunites you might have had to make friends. 

Definitely not impossible just hard...


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

minimized said:


> When you sit in your house every day of the week, you learn quickly how hard it is.


^ exactly this, combined with SA = no friends :/


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

honestly i think it's easier because in hs, you couldn't drive and then you had parents who may decide not to let you go to an event or party or whatever, so there were a lot of limitations to what you could do and when.

now i feel like it's easier because if you sorta make friends with your roommates in college, you could ask them to go have lunch with you because it's not as awkward since it's out of convenience...it's a good excuse to ask them to hang out. or if u guys are all worn out from studying and tests, you can be like, hey guys wanna go out for a bite and a movie so we can relax after all that studying? i think the convenience factor makes it less awkward and scary to ask ppl to do stuff.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually ive got more friends now after high school than i did before. HS was just a bunch of immature kids. Life now is much better friendship-wise.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I happen to agree with your statement.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Koloz said:


> I dropped out a year ago due to a combination of bullying, SA, and low Math grades. But I got my GED and *work in a Grocery Store *now which helped me improve my social skills but it's still hard.


I'd trade all my friends in a heartbeat to have a job...


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think it's impossible but it's definitely harder. In high school you're around the same people all the time, and for the most part have the same priorities (have fun and go to school lol) but afterwards, people have their own lives. They work, perhaps attend university or college, married, etc. and it's also a little more difficult to maintain friendships since people can get busy.

I think I was lucky though, I managed to find a close knit group of friends within my program and we all spend a lot of time with each other so it's nice. I honestly thought I'd be friends with my high school friends forever but that's not the case anymore… things happen, people change…


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Its very hard. I've been at my job for over a year now and I've not made any friends. I never made any at college either. Im just gonna have to try my best to accept never having any friends now.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

In the end, it's hard both ways.

Before collegue, teenagers make friends easier, but most of them are pricks. After collegue people are nicer, but they don't give a **** about making friends anymore.


----------



## cali2013 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, it's easier if you go to college/university after you graduate high school. I personally found making friends easier because everyone's "new" in college and looking to make new friends.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It's hard for people even without SA to make friends. It's just nearly impossible for someone like me.


----------

